# Circuit Tracer



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I like these ones Amprobe AT-2004 Advanced Wire Tracer » I have had great luck with these in large buildings. 

That said, the leads they ship with the kit are real crap. You will want to use other leads but I bet you have plenty of spares around.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I love the ideal. A lot more user friendly IMO.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Klein circuit Tracer, and a Ideal Signal Toner for me.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

We have the ideal 61-954. I didn't think the 956 was worth the extra money. I have used it tracing underground UF to pole lights. I am happy with it but there may be better ones out there.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

dronai said:


> Klein circuit Tracer, and a Ideal Signal Toner for me.


are their toners okay? I need one.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> are their toners okay? I need one.



If you can swing it the 954 is way better than a toner.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> are their toners okay? I need one.


*Yes, I've used the same brand for years.*


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> That said, the leads they ship with the kit are real crap. You will want to use other leads but I bet you have plenty of* spares around*.


I have way too many.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have used the Amprobe, seems the field is limited Amprobe or Ideal.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

brian john said:


> I have used the Amprobe, seems the field is limited Amprobe or Ideal.


I heard good things about the Amprobe but I have not used it so I can't compare them for you.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I like these ones Amprobe AT-2004 Advanced Wire Tracer » I have had great luck with these in large buildings.
> 
> That said, the leads they ship with the kit are real crap. You will want to use other leads but I bet you have plenty of spares around.


That 2005 has some great features,:thumbsup:,With one hell of a price..:laughing: 

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/a...CI7IzKOWlKwCFQWG5godfjBYmQ#00035320?ref=gbase


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> That 2005 has some great features,:thumbsup:,With one hell of a price..:laughing:
> 
> http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/a...CI7IzKOWlKwCFQWG5godfjBYmQ#00035320?ref=gbase


Ever tried to make one yourself?
Does it make your job easier?
Does some product cheaper work?

Gotta spend money to make money, customer will pay for it.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've never used the amprobe to compare, but I like the Ideal a lot.

I doubt you would go wrong with either one.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I had the greenlee 2011 it was a good tracer but I sold it and bought the ideal
61-958, it was hard spending 1k$ but now I have it I love it. It has so many features and works great.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That 2005 has some great features,:thumbsup:,With one hell of a price..:laughing:
> 
> http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/a...CI7IzKOWlKwCFQWG5godfjBYmQ#00035320?ref=gbase


The last one we bought less than 6 months ago cost us just under $800


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> Ever tried to make one yourself?
> Does it make your job easier?
> Does some product cheaper work?
> 
> Gotta spend money to make money, customer will pay for it.


This is the one i use right now except it is a GREENLEE Power Finder Circuit Seeker™ Circuit Tracer 2004..http://www.google.com/products/cata...CM2vTvXXNorG0AHE3ImnAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CHkQ8wIwAQ#

My old boss back in the 80's gave me a six foot cord with a single pole switch just plug it in and throw the switch worked good:laughing:

Don't do that it is not safe..:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> The last one we bought less than 6 months ago cost us just under $800


Where do you guys buy those from?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Where do you guys buy those from?


I am not sure, I just ask our purchasing guy to get it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> We have the ideal 61-954. I didn't think the 956 was worth the extra money. I have used it tracing underground UF to pole lights. I am happy with it but there may be better ones out there.


How well does the Ideal 61-954 circuit tracer work?


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> How well does the Ideal 61-954 circuit tracer work?



I think it works well. Watch the video that comes with it.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got the Klein circuit tracer and I love it. It's digital not audible meaning the arrow lights up when you are scanning over the breaker, you don't have to **** around turning up or down the sensitivity like some other units. There's only one button, on or off so it's pretty much idiot proof.

And you can't beat the price of $46 bucks.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I don't know about the new ones but I had the amprobe 2004 (I believe) the same one in BBQ's picture. Though a good locator the thing I hated is there are 2 different tone generators, one for energized and non energized. My issue was for remodeling or circuit locating verifying is the key. 
I can't speak about the new amprobe kit (maybe the 2005?) but I went with Ideal the locator is awesome I do a lot of service and TS calls so I like that there is one tone generator for energized/non energized it also has a wireless indicator that tells you if the circuit is on/off. It does sound trivial but imagine working by yourself and having to run up and down steps to verify you turned off the right breaker with 2 toners instead of hooking up one and done. I basically work mostly alone and time is money!


----------

